# Cur Dog Owners



## sljones (Jan 20, 2010)

I am purchasing a small cur female pup to cross with my feist Bo. Based on some recommendations, I have settled on a pup from hard hunting parents out West. I know nothing about a cur & was wondering if these pedigrees are any good. Her pedigree includes Franklins Thunder (twice), Bonnie Beti (twice), Coldwaters Bubba, Gaittos Jukebox, Jukebox Skeeter, Mtn State Pepper, Coldwaters Gold Pistol, Kemmers Yellow Bob, Smiths Hillbilly Mac, Smiths Yellow Gal, and Kemmers Gold Nugget Jr. Has anyone heard of any of these dogs?

Thanks


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm fairly new to cur dogs,but yes - I have heard of several of those dogs.Sounds like you gotcha a good pup!


----------



## TRACY ROBINSON (Jan 20, 2010)

I like i like


----------



## R G (Jan 20, 2010)

The Jukebox dog is advertised as a stud in "Full Cry" magazine.  I have had a Kemmer's and it was a good one.  If these dogs are like I think they are better get some comfortable boots.


----------



## AMMO (Jan 20, 2010)

sljones said:


> I am purchasing a small cur female pup to cross with my feist Bo. Based on some recommendations, I have settled on a pup from hard hunting parents out West. I know nothing about a cur & was wondering if these pedigrees are any good. Her pedigree includes Franklins Thunder (twice), Bonnie Beti (twice), Coldwaters Bubba, Gaittos Jukebox, Jukebox Skeeter, Mtn State Pepper, Coldwaters Gold Pistol, Kemmers Yellow Bob, Smiths Hillbilly Mac, Smiths Yellow Gal, and Kemmers Gold Nugget Jr. Has anyone heard of any of these dogs?
> 
> Thanks


Sounds like some good bloodlines there are a couple hall of fame dogs in there.You might want to hunt her for a while before you breed her you might change your mind and just get another cur.


----------



## Nga. (Jan 21, 2010)

Now call me crazy if you will.  But Hillbilly Mac was a Black and white Treeing walker that was a big game driving fool out of Tn.
I hunted a cross of Finley River and Hillbilly Mac walkers in the 80's & 90's.

But Stan to cross on a feist I'd say grab it and growl buddy  Looks good


----------



## sljones (Jan 21, 2010)

NGA,
I am hoping by breeding to the cur I can slow these little high powered feist down some.


----------



## Nga. (Jan 21, 2010)

sljones said:


> NGA,
> I am hoping by breeding to the cur I can slow these little high powered feist down some.



You need to switch to a sling shoot  You filling the tailgate for sure.


----------



## sljones (Jan 21, 2010)

Got a hunt set up for Sat afternoon on a 1000 acre tract that has never been squirrel hunted. They say the population is good but time will tell. I am looking forward to it. Will have some kids so the kill ratio might not be as high but that's not what it's all about anyway. Did you get my email last week on coming down before the season ends?


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2010)

Good to hear about the kids! Ain't nothin' like kids and squirrel dogs - they were _made_ for each other!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 21, 2010)

Kemmers is a good line.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Kemmers is a good line.



DAWG! Say it ain't so - say I didn't just see the "m" word under your screen name!!!!!!! Guess I can't call ya a peckerwood anymore.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 21, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> DAWG! Say it ain't so - say I didn't just see the "m" word under your screen name!!!!!!! Guess I can't call ya a peckerwood anymore.



That didn't change, just the title under my name


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2010)

Peckerwood!

When you gonna bring that Blackmouth Cur to a youth hunt? Or is it a lapdog?


----------



## Nga. (Jan 21, 2010)

Stan 
I did get it man that is a nice spread. LOL
I been busy working a pup by himself while the weather is good and haven't replied. I hope to be able to get down and run them.


----------



## olroy (Jan 22, 2010)

Stan you have a good mixture of cur blood. main thing most all of those dogs are hard tree dogs.
Hillbilly Mac was a Kemmer dog owned by Rodney Smith up north.   
you have mainly Busher and Kemmer Blood with about no streak blood.
best of luck with your cross


----------



## sljones (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks to all for your input. I now feel good about the pup. I made my decision strictly from recommendations from someone else. I knew nothing about curs other than they are hard hunting tree dogs. My purpose for the cross is to get a smaller dog plus experiment a little too. I prefer hunting & handling the smaller dogs.


----------



## Nga. (Jan 22, 2010)

Stan
You get pups let me know. I'll raise one out up here and see how it does. 

Olroy
I hate to differ with you here unless 2 dog's bare the same name but look at this. I do have a picture of this Hillbilly Mac some where.

     GRNITECH GRCH WAGONER'S MR. QUICK
WLDNITECH GRNITECH  SMITH'S HILLBILLY MAC
     BIG OAK ANN

Big Oak Ann was out of GRNITECH Tenn Lead II and Old River Sally, Sally was straight out of Mears Finley River Dan. Tenn Lead II was out of Ledbetter's Tenn Lead and Dohoneys Sally.


----------



## sljones (Jan 22, 2010)

Here is the website to the kennel from where the pup is coming.  She was picked up yesterday by a hauler & will be here middle of next week. http://www.smithsmtncurs.com/  You can look under the pics of pups for sale. 3rd pic down, she is the small yellow female on the right in the pic with the other two brindle/brown pups. This guy definitely takes a lot of game with his dogs.


----------



## olroy (Jan 22, 2010)

NGA  
with all due respect we talking curs. not walkers


----------



## Nga. (Jan 22, 2010)

olroy said:


> NGA
> with all due respect we talking curs. not walkers



Olroy
I know you know curs and feist,  But I know old school walkers 

Sorry that there were two that bore the name Smith's Hillbilly Mac. Nah I'm not buddy. 

You coming over to run the sq dogs Saturday?


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

Stan good luck with the cross. I'm hunting a small mt cur this winter. She's about 30lbs. DO like ammo said and go ahead and hunt her. I doubt you'll swap to curs but they are a nice breed to. You gonna have to get bo a stepladder.


----------



## BOWHUNTHERE (Jan 23, 2010)

​Can't wait to see the results.​


----------

